# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  الدعجة, بدو الوسط

## احساس المطر

تعتبر عشائر الدعجة من تحالف عشائر البلقاء (أي انها مجموعة تحالفات عشائرية , من جذمي قحطان وعدنان) . 
والدعجة الاصليون يرجعوا بنسبهم( لجذام)) من قحطان.
تتالف عشائر الدعجة من ثلاث فرق رئيسية هي :
1 - ) عشيرة الرشايدة
2 - ) عشيرة الشبيكات
3 - ) عشيرة الخصيلات
تقع اراضي عشائر الدعجة حسب التقسيمات العشائرية في محيط العاصمة عمان وتتمتد شرقا حتى الازرق.
يحد اراضي عشائر الدعجة من الشمال اراضي بني حسن , ومن الجنوب اراضي عشائر الحديد والحنيطنيين , وقد استملكت اراضي مطار عمان من الدعجة عام 1928 , اما اراضي الدعجة المروية والواقعة على جنوب سيل الرصيفة والزرقاء , فقد منحها الاتراك الى الشراكسة عند مجيئهم للاردن في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر واعطي للدعجة اراضي المناخر والعليا شرق مدينة سحاب.

نخوة عشائر الدعجة عامة ((عيال الامنيات)).

أ – مجموعة العشائر الاولى (الرشايدة) ومقرها ماركا وصالحية العابد ويتفرع عنها الحمايل التالية :

الجواميس _ الزغاتيت _ العطاعطه _ البرايسة _ العبوس _ العايد _ الهملان _ المسند _ الرشايدة _ النواوي _ القناوي _ الاوبير _ الهبايلة _ المصاروة _ البادي _ الطلاس _ العليوي _ الحميديين _ الهواسا _ الخليف _ الشميلان _ الابراهيم _ الكساب _ الصقيري _ العرجان _ المواصلة _ الحذوات.

ب – مجموعة العشائر الثانية ((الشبيكات , والتي ترد بنسبها لبلي)) ومقرها الاساسي في طبربور / ابو علياء. وتتالف من الحمايل التالية :

المرزوق _ الهبارنة _ الهباهبة _ الشبيكي _ الشواربة _ الدعسان _ الهدبان _ الكوشه _ البشر _ الفقرا _ الربايعة _ النصر _ الحنيشي _ البنيان _ الهيايته.

ج – مجموعة العشائر الثالثة ((الخصيلات , يقال انهم من الخرصة من شمر)) ومقرها الاساسي في مناطق ام قصير والحسينية والمقابلين , وتتالف من الحمايل التالية :

الغرير _ الجربان _ الدروع _ المليغي _ المهيرات _ الجحيش _ الشعرات _ الحنايفة _ الهملان _ ابو السويد .


نبذه عن جذور بعض ابرز افخاذ الدعجة :

- عشيرة الهدبان / الشبيكات الدعجة
الهدبان يعود نسبهم في الأصل الى بطن مالك من قبيلة جهينة وقد هاجر قسم منهم الى المنطقة الجنوبية في الأردن حيث تمركزوا هناك ومن ثم هاجر قسم منهم الى البلقاء.

- عشيرة المرزوق / الشبيكات / الدعجة
المرزوق هي بطن من عشيرة الشبيكات – الدعجة من العلواني من جهينة , ولقد هاجروا من منطقة الوجه الى منطقة العلا الى معان في جنوب الاردن ومن ثم الى البلقاء.

- عشيرة الاوبير / الدعجة
اصل عشيرة الاوبير من قبيلة العيسى من عرب الفضل من طيء ولقد هاجرت من العراق الى الاردن.

- العايد / الرشايدة / الدعجة
عشيرة العايد هي فخذ من افخاذ عشيرة العايد من الدعجة , واصلها من عشائر عنزة ومن فخذ ((السبعة)).

- الكوشه / الدعجة
اصل الكوشه من شبيب بن تبع الحميدي من القحطانية من اليمن وبعد زوال حكم شبيب , تفرق قومه , ومنهم ابناء عشيرة الكوشه وهي احدى عشائر الدعجة.

- البرايسه / الدعجة
عشيرة البرايسة هي احدة عشائر الرشايدة الدعجة من الحجاز , وهم يعدون في نسبهم الى الامير البريسي الذي غادر مع بني هلال الى الاغوار حتى حدود الشام.

- الشبيكي / الدعجة
الشبيكي هي احد افخاذ عشيرة الشبيكات الدعجة , ويعود اصل هذه العشيرة الى بني صخر.

- الغرير / الدعجة
الغرير هي احدى عشائر الدعجة من نجد من الجزيرة العربية من فروع قبائل شمر.

----------


## سمية الدعجة

شكرا للمعلومات الحلوة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والسبع تنعام  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------

